# F1 & K1 Visa's



## candy81 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I have been searching for that elusive sponsorship for a H1B, but with the market, and myself not being a computer programmer, its proving 'difficult'. 

I have looked into other ways and means, and the F1 visa is interesting to me. Looking at a MBA, and have already started on revising for the gmat. My question is regarding the process... do I apply to the universities and then for a visa or can I apply for a visa before I pick a uni (or the uni picks me)? I assume the wait for a F1 is 6 months +???

Also, my gf (USC) is keen on the K1. I assume this is a min. 6 months waiting time, so would apply soon. Can the two processes be separate or would they conflict with one another?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated,

Thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

candy81 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been searching for that elusive sponsorship for a H1B, but with the market, and myself not being a computer programmer, its proving 'difficult'.
> 
> ...


You can secure an F1 in a month or so. You need to choose the course first since the International Office at the college will provide the paperwork for you.

A K1 or a CR1 will take 8-10 months. You don't want them running in conjunction with an F1. If you're marry while here as a student under an F1 visa, you may be able to adjust status in country without needing a visa.

If you marry and get residency before your course and live in the same state for a year, you'll find the fees for a state college are probably much, much cheaper. Compare in-state tuition with international fees to find the potential savings.


----------



## candy81 (Sep 29, 2009)

Magic!

Just what I needed to know.

Thanks


----------

